# Help: I Need an Hierloom Firearm



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Man I just don't know what to do. I'm really at odds with this one. My youngest nephew is about to graduate from college and head off to law school. It's his calling. He really hopes to work for the NRA some day or another gun rights group. He also has an eye towards politics. Who knows. 

It was my dads way to get his grand kids a firearm when they reached a pinnacle like this and my nephews dad has been gone so long he doesn't even remember his dad. I need to get him a gun. One HUGE problem is he is behind enemy lines in CA. I wanted to score him a Gold Cup but I can't get a new one I to the state even if I buy it in NV I can't get it in. 

So I'm thinking SW 586 or a browning hi power? They are still legal in CA? Where are the Brownings made today? Also what about the Remington 1911's anyone know where they are made and any issues?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Coonan 357


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That might be nice but I think my wife would shoot me over the budget. Dad had a lot more available and $1000-1200 is likely my limit. There are 10 other nephews and nieces and most got Colt 1911s or SW revolvers. One did get a nice shotgun. ,



SDF880 said:


> Coonan 357


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Engraved Henry's are nice. Pick a "Big Boy" in his/your favorite caliber, that's sub-$1K and they are nice.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why not a regular S&W 686 or 686SSR talo has some nice S&W 357 customs


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I like the idea of the engraved Henry.

I also like a high quality revolver. The gp100 6" in that dark Ruger Blueing and the wood grips is a beautiful gun and will last forever. It is heirloom quality.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How likely is he to spend the rest of his life in CA? Nothing wrong with holding his weapon until he moves on. Another option is a slightly older collectors peace that is legal in CA.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great idea on the Henry. Maybe get one personalized?
https://www.henryrifles.com/henry-rifles/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Great idea on the Henry. Maybe get one personalized?
> https://www.henryrifles.com/henry-rifles/


 You sure can't go wrong with a Henry. Fine firearm, America made


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We bought my brother-in-law a Springfield "Loaded" 1911 and I handcrafted an oak presentation box. I put the Navy seal on the top, surrounded the top with Gold chain, put his patrol pin and dolphins on it and the gun rested inside on a navy flag. I thought it was really special. He divorced my sister right after that and turned out to be a weirdo. He gave the gun to my nephew and tossed the box. The Springfield made for one hell of a nice gift though.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A nice pre-64 Winchester, FN Belgian Browning, or early Colt or S + W if you need a pistol. 

Since it's Commiefornia, I won't mention a pre-ban match M1A or nice Garand


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone can go buy a gun as a gift. 
You used the word heirloom. Do you own a gun that you could pass on to him? Something that belonged to a family member has a deeper meaning than one bought at Guns-R-Us.
Well, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd go with your choice of Performance Center S&W handguns. IMO they are some of the best handguns one can buy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I'd go with your choice of Performance Center S&W handguns. IMO they are some of the best handguns one can buy.


Nothing new from S + W for me. They went along with a lot of the Clinton gun grabber crap and What they have done to Thompson Center is shameful.

Now a nice old used M29 is another story.....


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

M1 Garand


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> M1 Garand


And a case of 150gr FMJ


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree with RPD, the guns that mean the most to me are the ones that my father owned and then gave to me. I have several guns that are going to my daughter that were owned by her grandfathers and I am sure they will mean more to her than the guns I have bought for her. If you have a gun that you used to go out shooting with him, that is the definition of a heirloom gun anything else will just be a nice gift. 

If you are set on buying him a new one a Henry engraved with the occasion for its presentation is the way to go.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

They all have firearms coming to them from their grand parents and great grand parents, but its a tradition to get them one from their time too. I am torn; I want to go gold up and simply tell him he can have it when he leaves the state of CA but what if he never did? That'd suck. None of the other kids have that limitation. I'm going to research Henry. You make a good point about "guns - r - us which is why I am asking? What is being made today that's not just another cheap piece of metal or plastic? What is being made today like guns made in the past -anything? Something this young man can add to his grand parents SAA's and pass down.



rice paddy daddy said:


> Anyone can go buy a gun as a gift.
> You used the word heirloom. Do you own a gun that you could pass on to him? Something that belonged to a family member has a deeper meaning than one bought at Guns-R-Us.
> Well, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Man I just don't know what to do. I'm really at odds with this one. My youngest nephew is about to graduate from college and head off to law school. It's his calling. He really hopes to work for the NRA some day or another gun rights group. He also has an eye towards politics. Who knows.
> 
> It was my dads way to get his grand kids a firearm when they reached a pinnacle like this and my nephews dad has been gone so long he doesn't even remember his dad. I need to get him a gun. One HUGE problem is he is behind enemy lines in CA. I wanted to score him a Gold Cup but I can't get a new one I to the state even if I buy it in NV I can't get it in.
> 
> So I'm thinking SW 586 or a browning hi power? They are still legal in CA? Where are the Brownings made today? Also what about the Remington 1911's anyone know where they are made and any issues?


I can tell you that I hit hard time a couple decades ago and had to sell me S&W 586. I still get sad when I think of that loss.

I highly, highly suggest the 586.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

What about an old Colt Detective Special? There are always some nice ones on GB.

Have a look...

http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=detective+special

I think Colt is THE gun to give when marking an event. I also love my old S&W's but the new ones with the trigger lock ... eff that!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Damn, your a good uncle Ripon. You remind me of my Uncle Joe. I'm guessing you two were a lot a like.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> I agree with RPD, the guns that mean the most to me are the ones that my father owned and then gave to me. I have several guns that are going to my daughter that were owned by her grandfathers and I am sure they will mean more to her than the guns I have bought for her. If you have a gun that you used to go out shooting with him, that is the definition of a heirloom gun anything else will just be a nice gift.
> 
> If you are set on buying him a new one a Henry engraved with the occasion for its presentation is the way to go.


Yes, something you owned would be special, can't argue with that.

I love the fact that Henry is US all the way, all the rest have Foreign tentacles.

How I was lucky is Dad never brought crap and heirloom quality is all he had. Belgian Brownings, pre-64 Winchesters, S + W before they sold out, Ithacas from Ithaca, Colts and Garands from THE war ( no offense to vets here). 1863 Springfield 58.

I am sorry to see the state of US arms manufacturers that were so well represented in the past. I am glad to see Winchester and Browning are still quality , although FN. Sorry to see Remington moving due to NYC politicos. I miss the real Ithaca. Savage has held it's own, thank God. S + W can go to hell and I miss Thompson Center; the S + W crap they produce now is a commodity corporate masters sell with NO CONCERN for america/americans. Just ask the folks who used to work at Thompson in NH. I hope Colt holds on. Lots of smaller firms still here, I was happy that Springfield got out of that liberal hell hole in mASSachusetts, kept many of the armorers, and is still going. But they are using asian parts now....

Sorry for the rant.

God bless the Vets, past and present today.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Browning Hi Power. Mine was made in 1969. It was the gun I learned to shoot with. It was passed to me by my father. It is a fine weapon, and a real joy to own.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I could have given my son his Grandfather's Marlin Model 60 .22 LR semi auto rifle. It never ejects the cartridges and the magazine tube spring lost it's springiness and it rarely feeds right. He took my Glock 26 instead. Some heirlooms ain't exactly all that.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

1911 an option? Maybe Springfield? Don't know about cost or California laws. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

686, 586, 629, 29, 1911, Sharps 1874 Cm, Colt SAA, Win 94, Parker or L. C. Smith Dbl shotgun Colt Python, Trooper, Anaconda

PLANE TICKET OUT OF CALF


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And still legal in CA. But I wonder how a hi power made today compares to one in the sixties



CourtSwagger said:


> Browning Hi Power. Mine was made in 1969. It was the gun I learned to shoot with. It was passed to me by my father. It is a fine weapon, and a real joy to own.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Ripon said:


> And still legal in CA. But I wonder how a hi power made today compares to one in the sixties


I have actually heard very good things. There is also something to be said for the fact that Browning designed this to be an improvement on the 1911. I have turned down several offers for mine. This gun will be handed down to my child, if I am fortunate enough to ever have one.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Ripon said:


> And still legal in CA. But I wonder how a hi power made today compares to one in the sixties


unless they have improved on the today they suck, I took a new out the box, cleaned it oiled it and put about 3000 rounds through it till the slide stop broke, and frame cracked. I did nothing fancy or out of the ordinary with it just punched paper @ 3-15 yards kind of bummed me out.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it might be appalling to you rip, an not sure if they are Cali ok. maybe a star model B, I now it isn't fancy and well a lot cheaper than your looking for.
But they do not make them anymore made in the 40's and 50's, are kind of neat too + some of them have a sort of cool history with the brits melting a German war ship down in Argentina or something to get the steel to make them to fight the Germans.
but you could with the $$ you save to have made to get a real nice presentation box, maybe with a little history of the weapon on the inside cover a nice brass plak with the persons name and who gave it to them get a replica holster for it ect. you know make it fancier than it is.-- like I said might be a real *Hell no *from you but -just thought I could suggest it.
https://www.classicfirearms.com/star-model-super-b-9mm-semi-auto-pistol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ripon said:


> They all have firearms coming to them from their grand parents and great grand parents, but its a tradition to get them one from their time too. I am torn; I want to go gold up and simply tell him he can have it when he leaves the state of CA but what if he never did? That'd suck. None of the other kids have that limitation. I'm going to research Henry. You make a good point about "guns - r - us which is why I am asking? What is being made today that's not just another cheap piece of metal or plastic? What is being made today like guns made in the past -anything? Something this young man can add to his grand parents SAA's and pass down.


Made today and not just another piece of plastic?
Colt Series 70.
Accept no imitations.

Colt Series 70?

Blue steel of course, never stainless.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Great idea on the Henry. Maybe get one personalized?
> https://www.henryrifles.com/henry-rifles/


Yep, that's what I am talking about 

A nice engraved note:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> it might be appalling to you rip, an not sure if they are Cali ok. maybe a star model B, I now it isn't fancy and well a lot cheaper than your looking for.
> But they do not make them anymore made in the 40's and 50's, are kind of neat too + some of them have a sort of cool history with the brits melting a German war ship down in Argentina or something to get the steel to make them to fight the Germans.
> but you could with the $$ you save to have made to get a real nice presentation box, maybe with a little history of the weapon on the inside cover a nice brass plak with the persons name and who gave it to them get a replica holster for it ect. you know make it fancier than it is.-- like I said might be a real *Hell no *from you but -just thought I could suggest it.
> https://www.classicfirearms.com/star-model-super-b-9mm-semi-auto-pistol


I owned a star super b in 9mm largo. Had it converted to 38 super great little gun.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ugh that's not good and not what I'd expect from Browning.

As as for an old or older gun our family tradition was the kids got something new. My delima is what is new that is going to last him a lifetime and he can proudly pass along.

It it should be noted the passage of firearms in our family is taken real serious. We have 4 generations worth and the 5th is coming soon.



Medic33 said:


> unless they have improved on the today they suck, I took a new out the box, cleaned it oiled it and put about 3000 rounds through it till the slide stop broke, and frame cracked. I did nothing fancy or out of the ordinary with it just punched paper @ 3-15 yards kind of bummed me out.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Obviously, my love for the Hi Power has me see it through rose colored glasses. After doing some research on the Al Gore Interwebs, I can't find much negative about the BHP. The only negative comments that I find just say that it is an older design that has newer counterparts that either are more rugged, lighter, easier to conceal or have higher capacity. None of those reviews mention anything about reliability.

Further, each review states that all collectors should own one for its history and "legendary reliability."

Seems to me that if you wanted to give the nephew a rugged, hi cap, easy to conceal gun, then you would be looking for a Glock. Since you are looking for an "heirloom" gun, I don't think you could do any better. How you spend my $.02 is certainly up to you.

Hopefully, this article might help.

Gun Review: Heirloom Precision SRT Browning Hi-Power - The Truth About Guns

I really hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Unless he has decided to stay in Cali the rest of his life, get whatever. When he moves or gets hired someplace with less restrictions he'll be good to go. jmo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I could sure vote for an engraved Henry. Old codger I used to work with got one at retirement from one of the civic clubs. Made him cry like a baby. Course I cant think of any right minded person who would dare want to shoot it. So I'm sure its a safe queen. Do they allow Sigs out in Sunny CA? For a shooter I would choose one of those. Could be way under budget on that one.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

New and last a life time? huuummmmmmmmm, a S&W model model 10 with a 4 inch -38 special of course- but then again I think your original blued 586 is the real winner. get a nice walnut box with a velvet liner and viola, HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I was going to say lever gun because that's my answer to 99% of the questions that come up, but the customized Henry is a above and beyond a fantasmic idea.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Leanings right now in order....

Browning Hi Power 
Colt 70 
Henry Engraved


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Leanings right now in order....
> 
> Browning Hi Power
> Colt 70
> Henry Engraved


I did a search on ancestors.com and I think that Ripon is my long lost uncle.

Slippy is spelled S-L-I-P-P-Y. Any Henry will do but I really like the Big Boy Deluxe in .44 mag.

Thanks,

Your nephew SLIPPY


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I got an idea! These last few generations you gotta have an AR! Buy a Colt lower receiver and have it engraved! Then assemble to California legal. If he moves he can set it up as a real AR-15. A lower will last a long time. I have one from the early 80's that's good to go! Just a thought.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

S&W M41? Beautiful .22 good for castrating flies.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Ripon, I am sure no matter what you give him, new or yours, it will mean a lot to him and I hope it leads to lots of happy range days for the both of you!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I know I said he plans to be a lawyer, but he isn't silly....he's had a nice 6920 for years. He's also got a P226, and two Rogers a 10/22 and MKII.



Arklatex said:


> I got an idea! These last few generations you gotta have an AR! Buy a Colt lower receiver and have it engraved! Then assemble to California legal. If he moves he can set it up as a real AR-15. A lower will last a long time. I have one from the early 80's that's good to go! Just a thought.


----------

